# How do you separate your cream?



## GSCforester (Jan 1, 2012)

This is for the folks with just a cow or two for themselves, just wondering what option each feels is the best.  Do you use a mechanical separator, siphon, ladel, etc.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 1, 2012)

GSCforester said:
			
		

> This is for the folks with just a cow or two for themselves, just wondering what option each feels is the best.  Do you use a mechanical separator, siphon, ladel, etc.


I was wondering how to do that myself with my goat milk !!!


----------



## herfrds (Jan 1, 2012)

I have the big electrical seperator, but no place to put it to run it.
So I just leave my milk in a jar for a couple days and then use a gravy ladel to scim the cream.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 1, 2012)

herfrds said:
			
		

> So I just leave my milk in a jar for a couple days and then use a gravy ladel to scim the cream.


Same here.  Do you know what the milk that is left is considered?  It certainly isn't like processed skim, tastes more like 2% maybe?  Makes rich-tasting yogurt.


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 1, 2012)

I just suck the cream off the top of the jars with a turkey baster.  When I had goats, I never bothered with the cream since so little rises to the top anyway.


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Jan 1, 2012)

Of course, I don't have a cow, but when I read the question, something from here is what I first thought.  Would it work, or would too much milk be left in the bottom?

https://www.google.com/search?q=bev...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CGUQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=603


----------



## Cricket (Jan 4, 2012)

I saw something in the store that was similar and wondered the same thing!  Then I thought it'd be another thing to  wash and am sticking with my ladle.


----------



## moshar (Jan 20, 2012)

They did make small cream separators at one time.  I have one, it is ancient but it works, it belonged to my great grandfather that's how old it is.  It is electric and easy to use.  I would suggest hitting some rural area flea markets to find one, or if you have any Amish that live near you make friends with them.  They are a plethora of knowledge regarding using your own products especially dairy.  I used to live right down the road from an Amish family, they taught me a lot.


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.novocreamseparators.com/
Also Lehmans has some
They all seem expensive but saves time and the top one is dishwasher safe.


----------



## animalfarm (Jan 21, 2012)

I leave the milk in the fridge overnight and skim it with a ladle the next day. My jersey cream is so thick that my problem is getting the ladle under it the first time.


----------



## quiltnchik (Jan 21, 2012)

I just skim the cream off (goat milk) with a spoon and put it in a jar in the freezer.


----------



## kelsey2017 (Jan 21, 2012)

animalfarm said:
			
		

> I leave the milk in the fridge overnight and skim it with a ladle the next day.* My jersey cream is so thick that my problem is getting the ladle under it the first time*.


I am so excited for May! Bring on the milk!_ and CREAM!_


----------

